# Sierra Software & Plugin Compatibility List



## synthpunk (Sep 21, 2016)

Please feel free to add...

-UAD Recommends not using Sierra until there testing is final and they release a specific build for Sierra.
-Sylenth1 64bit doesn't work in Logic Pro
-Virus TI Control doesn't work
-32 Lives is working in Sierra
-U-he - No issues
-Native Instruments - No issues, but some older hardware now obsolete
-Spectrasonics - Not recommend at this time
-Plugin Alliance is not working with Sierra
-Apogee has released Sierra driver updates


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 22, 2016)

We're still in the process of testing Soundtoys on MacOS Sierra, but so far we haven't found any issues in supported hosts. For more information, check this FAQ article. http://support.soundtoys.com/customer/portal/articles/2576066


----------



## blinkofani (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm having a hard time finding out if the Korg Legacy stuff is ok. Some say yes and some say no! Classic computer music creation situation!! You heard something? Thanks.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 23, 2016)

I read somewhere it is not working.



blinkofani said:


> I'm having a hard time finding out if the Korg Legacy stuff is ok. Some say yes and some say no! Classic computer music creation situation!! You heard something? Thanks.


----------



## blinkofani (Sep 23, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I read somewhere it is not working.


Ok, thanks for the reply. Hopefully we'll get an update but the last one dates from 2013!!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Sep 24, 2016)

OT, but is anyone testing it seeing any problems with Adobe MCS6 (including Audition, PrPr, AE)? The previous iteration of the Mac OS required a fix.

Thanks

Carlos


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 14, 2016)

*Spectrasonics*
*MacOS Sierra Compatibility *

Omnisphere 2, Keyscape, Trilian and Stylus RMX are now qualified for use with MacOS Sierra.
*  *
*Check for updates*


*Universal Audio*

*As you may know, on September 20th, 2016, Apple released macOS 10.12 Sierra.

It’s important to note that UAD/Apollo software is not compatible with macOS Sierra. Therefore, we recommend that you do not install this OS update.

In November 2016, we will have a UAD software update that allows UAD-2 and Apollo hardware to operate under macOS Sierra.* However, full testing and qualification will not come until early 2017.

Please note that the current version of UAD software, UAD v8.7, is tested and compatible with other versions of Mac OS X, including 10.9 Mavericks, 10.10 Yosemite, and 10.11 El Capitan.

For more information, please read the article posted in our Knowledge Base:

macOS 10.12 Sierra Compatibility Info

Thank you for your consideration.

Sincerely,

The UA Support Team
*


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 25, 2016)

Access Virus Ti Sierra Compatibility Issue
http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2...ners-may-want-to-wait-to-update-their-mac-os/


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 25, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Access Virus Ti Sierra Compatibility Issue
> http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2...ners-may-want-to-wait-to-update-their-mac-os/


damn it


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 25, 2016)

anyone know if the AUv3 is being implemented on this release?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 27, 2016)

Universal Audio have released a UAD Thunderbolt update allowing compatibility with Sierra.

https://help.uaudio.com/hc/en-us/articles/210208926-macOS-10-12-Sierra-Compatibility-Info


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 30, 2016)

Dear Valued Waves User,

We are pleased to announce that all Waves plugins (V9.6) and software applications are now fully compatible with Mac OS X Sierra 10.12.1

If you are using a VST-compatible DAW, please reinstall your Waves plugins and software applications using Waves Central.

If you need further assistance, you are more than welcome to contact our Tech Support team. 

Best regards,
The Waves Team


----------



## robh (Nov 2, 2016)

Keymap Pro won't start up in Sierra. It was working for me in El Cap.

Rob


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 3, 2016)

In case anyone else just downloaded a boatload of iZotope products, from their website:

We know that new software updates can be exciting! However, we strongly recommend that Mac users postpone updating to Apple’s new macOS Sierra, which was released on September 20, 2016.

Now that Apple has delivered the final, release version of macOS Sierra, our engineering team is thoroughly testing and qualifying our products on the new operating system. This is a focus for our team this Fall, and once that work is complete, we will be able to confirm with confidence whether or not our products will require updates to ensure compatibility.

If issues do arise, iZotope will address compatibility issues on all current products.​


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 3, 2016)

I have informations here :
http://www.sweetwater.com/sweetcare/articles/sierra-mac-os-10-12-compatibility-information/


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 3, 2016)

Access virus TI editor now compatible with Sierra please see the access website for updates
http://www.virus.info/forum/index.php/Thread/6745-Virus-TI-Software-Suite-for-macOS-10-12-Sierra/

TX to DGburns fot the info


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 20, 2017)

blinkofani said:


> Ok, thanks for the reply. Hopefully we'll get an update but the last one dates from 2013!!



Has anyone any more information or personal experiences with the Korg Legacy plugins under Mac OS X Sierra? Like blinkofani, I've heard anecdotal reports in both directions, but nothing that I would consider authoritative. With the new Logic update being incompatible with Yosemite (really Apple, it is only two years old!), my hand may be forced to choose between Logic and the Korg plugins, since any further updates of the latter seem highly doubtful, so it would be really welcome news to hear if anyone around here has the Korg plugins working in Sierra.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 20, 2017)

Maybe this will help ? Make sure you have the latest versions.

http://www.korg.com/download/global/support/os/pdf/mac_compatibilitychart_KORG_en.pdf


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Maybe this will help ? Make sure you have the latest versions.
> 
> http://www.korg.com/download/global/support/os/pdf/mac_compatibilitychart_KORG_en.pdf



Thanks ... although to be honest I am not entirely trusting of Korg having fully verified the compatibility, rather than just saying they are compatible in order to sell a few more units. But at least they bothered to update the document to reflect the existence of Sierra, so I suppose there is some hope. I guess I'll have to risk updating my laptop (which is not mission critical) this weekend to find out for myself.

UPDATE: for anyone else who has this question, I went ahead and updated my laptop to Sierra tonight, then then updated to Logic Pro X 10.3. After each of those steps I checked my Korg KLC plugins (Wavestation and M1), and they validated without a problem, loaded and ran normally, at least in my brief testing. In fact the only plugins that didn't load were iZotope's Nectar 2 Suite plugins, and that was my own fault because I hadn't yet installed an update for them.

So that was a BIG relief for me ... I've been holding back on upgrades for over two years out of concern of losing access to the Wavestation in particular, which has remained one of my favorite synths for just about 25 years now. Now I just hope that when I upgrade my studio iMac in a week or two (once my current project is wrapped up), the process will go equally as smoothly.


----------

